# New Gourmet Cookbook



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Anyne seen the new yellow Gourmet? Weird idea to use yellow ink for all the recipe titles,it's hard to read. I'm not sure what to think of this book, on one hand I think this should be the best of sixty years of Gourmet, one the other I am turned off by the tone of the text and I can't explain what I mean by that, the words aren't coming to me tonight.

It was reviewd in the LA Times last week:The age of indulgence gets its own Gourmet


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

The layout and text drove me bats. It appeared to be a lot of money for little content as judged from my thumbthrough.

Phil


----------

